# ADI - Castle Combe



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Has the TTOC / TTF got a stand/pitch booked?

And who's going?


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Yeah, we'll be organising a discounted entry and track session offer in the near future


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

phope said:


> Yeah, we'll be organising a discounted entry and track session offer in the near future


Ahh good, nearly bought a ticket direct as they weren't in the shop. Will keep an eye open.

Jon


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Automrtrix told me this morning that it will the beginning of august before group buys and track sessions can be organised - will sort out then


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I will be there as will Andrew and Mal


----------



## mountbattencars (Jan 17, 2014)

I am going, have booked a stand and all day track pass. other all day track passes have been offered to me for £150 + vat each if anyones interested?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

We have a thread in the TTOC section under member events Eadon.

Neil


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

I know, but there wasn't one when I created this


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Never mind that where were you on Sunday???


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Wallsendmag said:


> Never mind that where were you on Sunday???


YEA!!!! lol

J
xx


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Thought I got away with that 

I wasn't feeling brave enough for the weather.. A shame really as it turned out quite nice!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Eadon said:


> Thought I got away with that
> 
> I wasn't feeling brave enough for the weather.. A shame really as it turned out quite nice!


Says one of the few southern members of braved the journey to EvenTT this year lol

J
xx


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

I shall make up for it I promise 

We need a southerner rep to round us all up!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Eadon said:


> I shall make up for it I promise
> 
> We need a southerner rep to round us all up!!


Track session at ADI ?


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Wallsendmag said:


> Eadon said:
> 
> 
> > I shall make up for it I promise
> ...


Something I've always wanted to do !

Certainly on the cards


----------



## mountbattencars (Jan 17, 2014)

I HAVE AN ENTRY PASS OR 2 AND AN ALL DAY TRACK PASS FOR SALE

PLEASE PM ME YOUR BEST OFFER BEFORE 5PM FRIDAY 10th

Thanks Liam


----------

